# Company of Heroes - Online Spielerprofil erstellen geht nicht



## Canyon (3. Februar 2010)

Hey,
  also ich habe folgendes Problem bei CoH + Opposing Fronts:
  Egal welches der beiden Spiele ich installiert habe, ist es mir nicht möglich online zu zocken. Wenn mich das Spiel mit dem Relic Server verbinden will, kommt immer dass die Verbindung gescheitert ist, wenn ich auf Serverstatus gehe, werde ich auf eine nicht funktionierende Seite verlinkt.
  Ich habe beide Spiele natürlich als ORIGINAL!!!
Kann es sein, da ich es vor einem Jahr schonmal gespielt habe, es aus irgendeinem Grund nicht geht? Egal wie oft ich es deinstalliere. er gibt mir meinen alten Nick in den Optionen auch immer wieder vor, obwohl ich das Spiel deinstallier habe, mehrmahls!


Bitte, kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## boerigard (3. Februar 2010)

Dein alter Nick sollte an deinen CD-Key gebunden sein, daher erscheint der auch nach Deinstallation immer wieder. Kannst du dich denn mit deinem alten Nick + Passwort nicht einloggen? Oder kennst du das Passwort nicht mehr?


----------

